

Tesla live pack swap demo Thurs 8pm - sounds
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/statuses/346895679471357952

======
sounds
Some news sources that confirm the tweet:

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hB6AvF6XQ...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hB6AvF6XQSsiGj0otUjmmzSTxLFg?docId=CNG.dbfacc70b6be89fc530bbe08dc37d9c3.841)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-18/tesla-plans-
model-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-18/tesla-plans-model-s-
battery-swap-as-fast-refueling-option.html)

